# Selling a CZ SP-01 Phantom



## Vencii (Jan 24, 2021)

Does anyone know if there's a good way to sell guns online? All I can find are auction sites and companies that buy guns. I want to actually get my money's worth for my phantom. A shop offered me $350 for it today. I laughed and then walked out the door. Its in almost perfect condition and I'm pretty sure I could get $600 for it, maybe more. I want to switch to a Glock 19, 48 or 43. The CZ is just a little too big for me. Also what's the deal with aftermarket parts for these guns? All I can find are grips. There's no slides or anything cool.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm sure a gun shop wants to make a profit. 
Sounds like a solid wholesale price.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Cool is, as Cool does. My SP01 works fine the way it is. Cajun Gun Works and CZ Custom can do some upgrades. But maybe not quite as Gucci as some of the stuff available for Glocks.


----------

